# What gun dog training information is important to you?



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I am in process of renewing blog post writing, specifically related to hunt/field training. Of course there is some overlap to just plain ole well rounded manners. Which idea or ideas would be of most interest to you?

Choose one or more - or comment if there is another topic.
Thanks for this moment of your time.
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On the forum, and other places I see new owners having the most problems with recall. It's something that no matter what you do with your dog, it would be a top priority. 
I would personally would love to see more on the process of whoa training. Going from steady till the flush, all the way through steady till sent.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the "whoa" command was my first choice ;


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

My boy has been introduced to birds and has already been shot over and he has been hunting.
He is collar conditioned and fully crate trained.
Because of his e-collar reinforcement he is %100 on his of leash recall.


That being said he knows what "Whoa" is but he is nowhere near where I'd like him to be. ( he gets confused at times )
Is your "trained retrieve" the same as a forced fetch?


I'd love to see about finishing him on the Whoa and a forced fetch?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

That's great! Sounds like he is well on his way to being a great hunting partner. The whoa is definitely one I will be working on.
The trained retrieve is a number of steps, depending on the dog may or may not end in a "force" retrieve. We coined the term "positive forward", meaning we teach using as positive, reward based as possible first. We've found that with the retrieve (or really most any task), teaching them or conditioning them to offer a certain response with a rewards based system as the first steps results in many dogs never needing to go through a traditional "force" fetch. This is not true for all dogs, but we have found that using this approach even in the instances where we ultimately go to the traditional gun dog training of retrieve it is a much shorter duration in that format. I'll work on that as well. 

Thanks for the feedback! Looking forward to it.
Ken


----------

